# Is My Puppy A Bully



## BIG BLUE

Hello,

I have a puppy he just turned 3 months on the 26th of this month and he looks different from my other pits i have had and i was told her was a Bully. And i wanted to know from someone who is very knowledgeable of them if he is considered a bully? Moms is about 55-65lbs and dad is say is anywhere from 75-85 maybe a lil more just my guestiment from looking at them. He is UKC reg and i also want to get him ABKC reg as well I've attached some pix of them to get a better look at them.

PS: Should i be feeding him Large Breed Puppy Food or Regular of the Blue Buffalo

Thanks again,

Big Blue


----------



## Nizmo

yeah your dog is an AM.Bully.


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah he is Bully. i would not feed him large breed. You don't want him to develop joint issues from to much protein.


----------



## BIG BLUE

Ok I didn't know someone brought it up to me I'm not to familiar with that breed all I knew was he looked different from my last pit of which was more taller chest and head more narrow and he is the opposite his head is wide muzzle and legs are short and his chest is wide for just being a puppy. Is that what makes him considered a Bully?


----------



## BIG BLUE

He is on blue Buffalo puppy non large breed is that ok?


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah Bullies are breed down from the APBT for thick less game dogs. You should check out the Bullies 101 section tons of good info there. Blue buffalo is good food. The bullies tend to grow a lot of muscle to fast that can be hard on the joints if fed a large breed of high protein food.


----------



## BIG BLUE

Ok will check it out


----------



## ashes

Def a bully!


----------



## 9361

Nice pup! I encourage your wanting to register with the ABKC.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Definitely a bully  what bloodlines is he? That will give us conformation that he is full bully. 
P.S. I just answered your food question on the other thread you posted.........


----------



## BIG BLUE

Thanks Bella & She's Got Heart ..

Oh I have this long scroll Bible looking paper from the UKC but i have no idea how to read it or tell which blood line he is lol bad I know. From what I'm told he is like 75% Gotti and 25% Razors Edge


----------



## PatienceFlame

your pup is handsome!


----------



## BIG BLUE

Thank you RileyRoo


----------



## aus_staffy

Big Blue, have a look at these threads. They should keep you busy for a while.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32419-gottiline.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32418-razors-edge.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/35184-x-pert-gallant-foundation-american-bully.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Your pup LOOKS like an American Bully, but unless you have a ped there is no way to know for sure. Don't feed large breed puppy food although large breed puppy food actually keeps a dog from growing to quickly, which causes issues later. American Bullies are not a large breed though, as a rule.They are heavier set than an APBT, but not a LARGE breed.


----------



## BIG BLUE

Cool thanks staffy I appreciate it ill look at it now!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

If your dog is UKC, ADBA, or AKC registered you should register with the ABKC, as it is the ONLY registry for the American Bully. Click *here* for the registration form. They are closing their single registrations mid year 2012.


----------



## BIG BLUE

I have his ped and like 7 Gen history but don't know how to read it..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BIG BLUE said:


> I have his ped and like 7 Gen history but don't know how to read it..


Post it up and I can help you. Also check out the history of *Certified* as it also played a big part in the foundation of the American Bully.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

BIG BLUE said:


> Thanks Bella & She's Got Heart ..Oh I have this long scroll Bible looking paper from the UKC but i have no idea how to read it or tell which blood line he is lol bad I know. From what I'm told he is like 75% Gotti and 25% Razors Edge


Gotti and RE are bully lines though not all Razors edge are bully if that makes sense LOL! One of the girls here helped me out with my dogs pedigree because I had no clue how to read it either. But now I know  My girl ended up having some well known bullies in her ped to. If you can take a picture of the ped and post it up in your thread maybe some peeps including myself can show you some of the dogs in your boys history.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Post it up and I can help you. Also check out the history of *Certified* as it also played a big part in the foundation of the American Bully.


:rofl: Speak of the devil and she appeared LOL!! Pitbullmama Lauren was the one who helped me out ALOT! This girl knows her ish


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :rofl: Speak of the devil and she appeared LOL!! Pitbullmama Lauren was the one who helped me out ALOT! This girl knows her ish


----------



## mietzh

I want to know if my girl is a bully thats her 12 weeks old


----------



## angelbaby

mietzh make your own thread it will gt more views., However if you do not have papers then there is no way to tell. Post the pedigree or no point asking. If you do not have papers just call it a mutt.


----------



## Quis5550

I have 7wk old female blue bully I was wondering if she was true bully so I posted pic to see feedback is needed


----------



## BCdogs

No way to know without a pedigree. Do you have one?


----------



## Dwaynejojo3

I was trying to see if my puppy a American bully


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum Dwaynejojo3. If you have the pups pedigree papers it will tell you it's bloodline. Post it's lineage and we can tell you. If you have no papers then there is no telling what breed or mix it might be. Cute pup though.

Joe


----------

